# Addition of baby after Visa application launching in subclass 189 from pakistan



## engrushahbaz (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Expats,
Hope you all are fine and doing well.I am from Pakistan.I have few queries for which i need your guidance.
1-I have applied for 189 subclass .My Visa application were launched at 30th August 2013.My category is Computer Network Professionals.Also i have applied through the consultant .How much time visa processing will take ???.As per my consultant he didn't get any response from department 

2-My daughter was born after my visa launching.She was born in November 2013 and i submit her detail to my consultant in January 2014.Do i submit her Visa fees? 
If yes can you please share the link and if not can you please share the link from where i can get the detail

I am waiting for your kind response


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

engrushahbaz said:


> Hi Expats, Hope you all are fine and doing well.I am from Pakistan.I have few queries for which i need your guidance. 1-I have applied for 189 subclass .My Visa application were launched at 30th August 2013.My category is Computer Network Professionals.Also i have applied through the consultant .How much time visa processing will take ???.As per my consultant he didn't get any response from department 2-My daughter was born after my visa launching.She was born in November 2013 and i submit her detail to my consultant in January 2014.Do i submit her Visa fees? If yes can you please share the link and if not can you please share the link from where i can get the detail I am waiting for your kind response


Please check the following thread it will explain everything: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/258601-wife-pregnant.html

Secondly i applied on my own. I send one change in circumstances form to my CO as requested by him. If you inform the dept before the PR is allocated there is no fees associated with it. Please dont let your agent fool you. 
Goodluck. We are expecting a baby ( inshallah )in. July. Will add that too the application at no additional cost


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

'If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), you must tell us as soon as possible. You can do this as follows:

complete Form 1022: Notification of changes in circumstances, attach a certified copy of the birth certificate to the form mail them to the office that is processing your application'

Check this link for more information:

Including Family Members in Your Application

Girl Aussie


----------



## engrushahbaz (Jul 10, 2014)

*Visa Status of 189subclass in Computer Network Professionals Category Applied in 2013*

Many thanks for your time and kind response. Can anyone guide me when can I expect my medical and PCC from the department?? .
Also anyone in the forum applied under 263111(Computer Network Professionals) category from Pakistan in 189 subclass in a year 2013.Whats their current status??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

engrushahbaz said:


> Many thanks for your time and kind response. Can anyone guide me when can I expect my medical and PCC from the department?? .
> Also anyone in the forum applied under 263111(Computer Network Professionals) category from Pakistan in 189 subclass in a year 2013.Whats their current status??



No one can tell for sure. You might want to follow this thread especially created for Pakistanis as they unfortunately, have long waiting queues for visa - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis-new.html


----------



## engrushahbaz (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,
Is there any one from Pakistan who applied under 263111(Computer Network Professionals) category from Pakistan in 189 subclass in a year 2013??

Shall be very grateful if any one can share his status


----------



## engrushahbaz (Jul 10, 2014)

*Visa Application Status of 263111(Computer Network Professionals) from Pakistan 2013*

Hi,
Is there any one from Pakistan who applied for Visa under 263111(Computer Network Professionals) category from Pakistan in 189 subclass in a year 2013??

Shall be very grateful if any one can share his status


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@engrushahbaz: Seriously, can you please read the thread Subject ? Please post your query in your relevant thread or open a new thread for yourself. Do not hijack someone else's thread.


----------



## engrushahbaz (Jul 10, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> @engrushahbaz: Seriously, can you please read the thread Subject ? Please post your query in your relevant thread or open a new thread for yourself. Do not hijack someone else's thread.



I don't want to hijack any one thread.Actually i am new to this forum and want to know where am i standing right now


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

engrushahbaz said:


> I don't want to hijack any one thread.Actually i am new to this forum and want to know where am i standing right now


You are standing in a thread that is not even remotely related to your query. You will find help here:

Pakistani's thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html

189 & 190 applicants thread - www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html

189 & 190 applicants tracker sheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Before making a comment please check the Original first post, engrushahbaz didn't hijack 'someone's thread', he was the one who initiated this thread.

Girl Aussie



lovetosmack said:


> @engrushahbaz: Seriously, can you please read the thread Subject ? Please post your query in your relevant thread or open a new thread for yourself. Do not hijack someone else's thread.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

What difference does it make. Come on guys!!
Help each other where possible.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Before making a comment please check the Original first post, engrushahbaz didn't hijack 'someone's thread', he was the one who initiated this thread.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Sorry about that. My mistake @engrushahbaz. There have been recently a lot of people copy/pasting same question in to various threads as soon as they create account. I'm just trying to block it. In my constant attention to those cases, I overlooked this thread too as soon as it was irrelevant to the subject.Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Haseeb22 (Jul 14, 2014)

@ Poster
I am in the same boat as you are
You need to reply to the same e-mail which you received initially as an acknowledgment (The first e-mail from your CO). In that e-mail, include the following things
1) Additional Applicant form (Form 1436)
2) Change in circumstance form (Form 1022)
3) Your new born's passport's scanned copy
4) Updated Form 80 of you and your spouse


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Haseeb22 said:


> @ Poster
> I am in the same boat as you are
> You need to reply to the same e-mail which you received initially as an acknowledgment (The first e-mail from your CO). In that e-mail, include the following things
> 1) Additional Applicant form (Form 1436)
> ...


Plus the baby's BC as well


----------



## Haseeb22 (Jul 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Plus the baby's BC as well


My Bad, I forgot that. But in Pakistan the BC is in our national language "URDU" so it is advisable for the thread starter to get FRC (Family Registration Certificate) made from NADRA, that is in English & Urdu at the same time and can be used as family booklet and will show the baby as part of the family stream.
@ Poster
If you need any help regarding the process, do let me know, I will explain you the complete process as I underwent the same quite recently


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Haseeb22 said:


> My Bad, I forgot that. But in Pakistan the BC is in our national language "URDU" so it is advisable for the thread starter to get FRC (Family Registration Certificate) made from NADRA, that is in English & Urdu at the same time and can be used as family booklet and will show the baby as part of the family stream.
> @ Poster
> If you need any help regarding the process, do let me know, I will explain you the complete process as I underwent the same quite recently


ِAn Urdu BC can also be translated to English. My and my kids' BCs are in Arabic and my wife's is in her country's former official language (not even the current official language) and we translated all of them .....


----------



## Haseeb22 (Jul 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> ِAn Urdu BC can also be translated to English. My and my kids' BCs are in Arabic and my wife's is in her country's former official language (not even the current official language) and we translated all of them .....


Although it can be translated, but getting it translated and then getting it notarized an attested, isn't it better to just get one made by the Government in English?  what do you suggest? the poster being in Pakistan will eventually end up paying more and wasting time in getting the document translated than in getting one made by the government agency (it literally takes 20-25 minutes from the time to step-in at one of the NADRA centers). 
And, in the case he uploads a translated copy of BC, he will still have to upload a family stream booklet or a family card to show the baby part of the family. Why am i stating this? because this did happen with one of my colleagues, he uploaded a translated copy of BC (He & Me were not familiar with FRC then), although the BC included the name of baby's parents, but the CO still asked for a family booklet and then was the time when we first discovered FRC. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Is NADRA still issuing Urdu Birth Certificate? I believe they have changed the old Urdu format into English/Urdu Computerized one so this won't require any translation.

Girl Aussie



Haseeb22 said:


> My Bad, I forgot that. But in Pakistan the BC is in our national language "URDU" so it is advisable for the thread starter to get FRC (Family Registration Certificate) made from NADRA, that is in English & Urdu at the same time and can be used as family booklet and will show the baby as part of the family stream.
> @ Poster
> If you need any help regarding the process, do let me know, I will explain you the complete process as I underwent the same quite recently


----------



## Haseeb22 (Jul 14, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Is NADRA still issuing Urdu Birth Certificate? I believe they have changed the old Urdu format into English/Urdu Computerized one so this won't require any translation.
> 
> Girl Aussie


The birth Certificate is still in Urdu (Although computerized), the English / Urdu format is of FRC Which One can get after the birth certificate is made


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> 'If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), you must tell us as soon as possible. You can do this as follows:
> 
> complete Form 1022: Notification of changes in circumstances, attach a certified copy of the birth certificate to the form mail them to the office that is processing your application'
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer. Was actually trying to search the same today


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

enzee said:


> Thanks for the answer. Was actually trying to search the same today


do we need to send them form 1436 as well for adding new born? i suppose we don't need to but was just trying to clear my doubts


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> do we need to send them form 1436 as well for adding new born? i suppose we don't need to but was just trying to clear my doubts


got the answer 


> If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), you must tell us as soon as possible. You can do this as follows:
> 
> complete Form 1022: Notification of changes in circumstances (266KB PDF file)
> attach a certified copy of the birth certificate to the form
> mail them to the office that is processing your application.





> If a child is born after an application is lodged, but before it is decided, the child will automatically be included in their parents' application(s). It does not matter if the child is born in or outside Australia. The parent will need to tell us about the birth.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

FRC is not mandatory, its an additional evidence. If you have a birth certificate, a B form and passport then additional evidence may not be required. Nadra issues FRC on request, only for submission to foreign embassies. This document can not be used for legal purposes within Pakistan. Even NADRA don't keep record of this document.


----------

